# One largeish African.... how/what should I introduce?



## RogerLias (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all,
New to this forum. Pretty experienced with tropicals, and had an african tank previously, but it has been a while.

A few weeks back, to help a work colleague who was relocating, I "inherited" a small (35 gallow bow front) tank inhabited by one approx. 5" African that he said was a Taiwan Reef (but I have my doubts) and two "upside down" catfish. I have re-established the tank in it's current position in my office and everything seems healthy after two weeks of "settle down" time. Fish are happy and water parameters are good. Coralife substrate, rocks, a couple of Anubia which seem to be growing well.

I would ideally like to introduce a few more Africans (obviously 35 gallon is not very big!) and have a couple of questions:

1. The current cichlid is ~5" (essentially "camoflauge" with a very distinct red line along it's dorsal - I have no idea what it is!). To minimise aggression when introducing new fish am I better off introducing fish of a similar size (in which case 2? 3?) or would the current occupant be less likely to bother with smaller/younger fish?

2. Introduce additional fish all at the same time - correct?

3. Difficult question I know given what little you have to go on, but any suggestions for genus and/or species? Not looking for anything too difficult or fancy. Lab.? Peacocks? Tropheus? Pseudotroph.? Melanochromis?

Really appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!

Roger


----------



## RogerLias (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a pretty good picture of the mystery fish if someone can tell me how to post it!


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=255440


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are the tank dimensions, not counting the bow?


----------



## RogerLias (Dec 9, 2013)

So can anyone identify this one? About 5 inches long.








[/URL][/img]


----------



## RogerLias (Dec 9, 2013)

The "Unidentified Cichlids" page suggests Nimbochromis linni.

(a) I'm assuming this means that smaller tank mates aren't a good idea
(b) This baby will need a bigger tank - I think they get pretty big!

Any suggestions for tank mates?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A 36G bowfront is 30" x 12" (on the sides). I would not keep Malawi in this tank, with the possible exception of Pseudotropheus saulosi or a small, peaceful peacock species 1m:4f. I'd trade in the nimbochromis unless you are getting a 72" tank within the next 30 days.


----------



## RogerLias (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree. As mentioned, I "inherited" this. The (likely) nimbochromis has apparently been in this tank for a couple of years. It seems very healthy, but clearly it has the potential to do much better in a significantly larger tank.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with rehoming, or keeping this fish only. DJRansome has some god suggestions. Or, Tanganyika fish are a good fit for a 36 gallon.


----------



## RogerLias (Dec 9, 2013)

Seems that she's actually Nimbochromis fusco.

Will keep her solo for a while until I decide what to do. LFS said they would take her for store credit if she's in good condition (which she is). She seems pretty content at the moment.


----------

